# How to open parachute in San Andreas?



## rajendra99 (Jul 20, 2005)

all guides talk of analog sticks & circles. Nobody mentions what keys to press on PC. Is there any PC specific guide for San Andreas?

How to open the damn parachute? Which keys to press?

please help...


----------



## ankit_biz (Jul 20, 2005)

theres already a big thread for gta games, u shud hav posted it there...ne ways u oen the parachute with the fire button (default is left mouse button)


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2005)

or with left ctrl button


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 21, 2005)

Since you have got your simple answer the thread has been locked.
If u have any other doubts PM me or anyother mods online to reopen this topic :d


----------

